# What foods would go good with a spring menu



## J valdez (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi chefs im new to this and got a job as a kitchen leader was wondering what foods would go good with a spring menu as entrees or apps its an upscale bar i work at


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Seasonal produce should feature heavily on every menu in my opinion. cabbages, mushrooms and squash should give way now to early asparagus, , radishes, jersey royals(UK), peas, spring lamb, wood pigeon, crab, place etc. Go to the market and see what is available. Spring is a bit tricky as veg is expensive until it comes in it's own but still whatever is in season will be plentiful and at good price eventually. After a few years you will get used to it and it would come naturally. You said it is an upscale place so you can get fancy stuff. Good luck with it!


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi there J Valdez,

Welcome to ChefTalk and I like your question.

The trick is "What is available to you, in your area, and for how long? Don't forget the how long part!

I still have snow on the ground, but first thing up will probably be chives around here. So the trick around here is how to feature chives. Chive oil, Tempura Chive sticks, etc.

That is the fun part of the profession! 

OK J, what can you make with ______? It doesn't always have to fit the theme of the restaurant either. It is a seasonally available entree or app in your area.


----------



## Beltway Chef (Mar 14, 2018)

Go hit the farmers markets, see what they are putting out.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

J valdez said:


> Hi chefs im new to this and got a job as a kitchen leader was wondering what foods would go good with a spring menu as entrees or apps its an upscale bar i work at


Stating your location will help us provide better advice. Spring in Texas is quite different than Spring in Minnesota.


----------



## J valdez (Apr 5, 2018)

Im in houston... im still not upthere as far as knowledge on fancy dishes im in the process of learning still lookimg for something simple like ive seen strawberrys are in season so maybe strawberry salad....


----------



## J valdez (Apr 5, 2018)

Just dont have any ideas as.far as entrees


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There's a lot of good advice in the posts above. I know there were a few specific foods listed above, but here are some of the foods I associate with Spring/early summer:
asparagus, peas and pea shoots, radishes, beets, Ramps (wild leeks), mushrooms (especially morels), radishes, spinach, baby greens, rhubarb, strawberries, crawfish, soft shell crabs, and new onions, just to name a few items.

Beyond that, I look at preparation. Spring is the time to try to lighten up dishes. Forgo heavy reduction sauces for lighter broths, or light, vibrant butter sauces. Lamb shanks are a perfect example. During the winter, I would often serve it over a bed of rich mashed potatoes or creamy polenta with a sauce that was reduction of the braising liquid, reduced to maybe 25-30% of its original volume. In Spring, I might now serve that same shank served over a bed of Israeli Couscous studded with pea and fava beans, and served with the same braising liquid, but this time just barely reduced and lightened with with a bit of orange juice and/or orange zest and a bit of tarragon.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

You probably want to lay off the strawberries for a few weeks. There's a nationwide shortage due to the Florida and Mexico production ending and the California production delayed by heavy rains and flooding. I paid $16 per case 2 weeks ago and it's over $50 now. Pete's suggestions are spot on. I'd add Eastern fiddleheads and also chive blossoms for unique spring items which are versatile, but little used.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Scratch that on strawberries. Prices and availability is back to jormal as of today.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

capecodchef said:


> I'd add Eastern fiddleheads and also chive blossoms for unique spring items which are versatile, but little used.


I love chive blossoms. Nice, delicate flavor, and a great way to add a bit of color. Fiddleheads are also a great idea. Personally, I've never been too fond of them. I really want to like them, but I've had them many ways and they have just never wow'ed me. That's okay, though. I go nuts for Ramps and I know many people who just don't get it. To them Ramps are nothing but an onion. That said, Ramps are another great addition to a spring menu. Try and go out and forage them yourself because over the last few years I've seen the price of them skyrocket.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi J,

How about a fresh, not fried, strawberry spring roll with a celery leaf and mint dipping sauce? I would experiment adding a fine dice of celery with the berries. If good, I would wrap it. An experiment for sure...

Maybe a strawberry soup with chilies.

Any other ingredients available in a Texas Springtime other than Strawberries? A better approach for this chef is "Hey Chef! What can you make with these ingredients?"


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

pete said:


> I love chive blossoms. Nice, delicate flavor, and a great way to add a bit of color. Fiddleheads are also a great idea. Personally, I've never been too fond of them. I really want to like them, but I've had them many ways and they have just never wow'ed me. That's okay, though. I go nuts for Ramps and I know many people who just don't get it. To them Ramps are nothing but an onion. That said, Ramps are another great addition to a spring menu. Try and go out and forage them yourself because over the last few years I've seen the price of them skyrocket.


Love ramps. Not a fan of western fiddleheads either. Eastern are quite different...milder and asparagus like.


----------



## J valdez (Apr 5, 2018)

Im new to fine dining dont really know much still as in ramps and leeks i was looking for something simple like strawberry salad with nuts and a vinagrette or something like a salmon with something springy lol.... i


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

pete said:


> I love chive blossoms. Nice, delicate flavor, and a great way to add a bit of color. Fiddleheads are also a great idea. Personally, I've never been too fond of them. I really want to like them, but I've had them many ways and they have just never wow'ed me. That's okay, though. I go nuts for Ramps and I know many people who just don't get it. To them Ramps are nothing but an onion. That said, Ramps are another great addition to a spring menu. Try and go out and forage them yourself because over the last few years I've seen the price of them skyrocket.


I too enjoy chive blossoms, but unlike you I like fiddle heads. My entire back yard is one gigantic mass of them, so cultivating a few here and there has never been a problem. I enjoy ramps very much. I Julienne and caramelize them. I also am lucky enough to be able to forage for morels and chantrelles. All good stuff.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Selling foraged food in my state is a big no-no. But how lucky are you! Morels and chanterelles cost me almost $50 lb.!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

chefross said:


> I too enjoy chive blossoms, but unlike you I like fiddle heads. My entire back yard is one gigantic mass of them, so cultivating a few here and there has never been a problem. I enjoy ramps very much. I Julienne and caramelize them. I also am lucky enough to be able to forage for morels and chantrelles. All good stuff.


You don't find chantrelles in my area very often. Morels are another story. In good years, they can be quite plentiful. Unfortunately, I really suck as finding them, so I rely on the generosity of my friends for them. I have a great place for Ramps though. Can't hardly walk without stepping on them. My favorite way is to grill them. I lay the bulb end on the grill with the greens hanging off, away from the heat. Once the bulb ends are tender, I move them so that the leaves can cook, getting nice and wilted and adding just a bit of char to them. I'll throw them on top of a steak or grilled pork, or dress them with a mustard vinaigrette and serve.


----------



## cheflew (May 23, 2016)

You only have to think of two words. Local and Seasonal.

Take a look at what you have available locally and what is in season. That will never fail you. After which it is just pairing the Salmon with what you have and what actually compliments the salmon. 

The flavor bible can help you out with flavor combos. You can even take time tested flavor combos and make them new and exciting like a traditional lox. You can use the salmon and make a gravlax, bagel crisp, cream cheese chive sauce, simple and delicious. You could use toast points instead of the bagel. You could spread the cream cheese on top of the salmon, throw the bagel "bread crumbs" on top and make it under the broiler, there are many many many different combinations. Right there are three with just a traditional combination. Grilled with a side salad raspberry vinaigrette. Alder wood smoked, with grilled eggplant, etc. Salmon amandine, with cold spatzle salad and tomatoes. 

You can pair salmon with mustard greens. We did it once a long time ago with quinoa and sourish grapes, people loved it.
Sliced red peppers sauteed to perfection, red pepper hummus, salmon, on a small "street" taco sized tortillas, you can even liven it up with a homemade slaw on top or just vinegar(d) cabbage.

The list goes on ad infinity.

I did not add that cream cheese link lol


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I'll never understand how someone who has no idea how to put together a menu has managed to be in charge of a kitchen. You might try looking at what other chefs who run similar style places to yours are running this spring. I'm not suggesting you steal their dishes wholesale, but it might help to get an idea of what people are doing with some of the ingredients. There are lots of books, magazines and websites that will help you get inspired for the upcoming season. Buy a few cookbooks...


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

(Tongue in cheek....)
Patience my friend Someday....patience. We all have to start somewhere, and the OP chose us to help with ideas.
I realize how hard it is to be civil, understanding, non-judgmental, and "genteel".
keep up the good work.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

chefross said:


> (Tongue in cheek....)
> Patience my friend Someday....patience. We all have to start somewhere, and the OP chose us to help with ideas.
> I realize how hard it is to be civil, understanding, non-judgmental, and "genteel".
> keep up the good work.


I think I was pretty civil, just FYI. Just made note about how odd it seems to me to have someone in the head position of a kitchen who doesn't know how to make a menu.

And yes, we all have to start somewhere, I agree. We usually don't start as the head of a kitchen though, as the OP seems to have. I'd understand this question coming from a line cook, culinary student, or hell, even a first time sous chef. Someone who doesn't know how to make a menu is just being set up for failure IMO.

I hope I'm wrong though, and the OP does well.


----------



## J valdez (Apr 5, 2018)

someday said:


> I think I was pretty civil, just FYI. Just made note about how odd it seems to me to have someone in the head position of a kitchen who doesn't know how to make a menu.
> 
> And yes, we all have to start somewhere, I agree. We usually don't start as the head of a kitchen though, as the OP seems to have. I'd understand this question coming from a line cook, culinary student, or hell, even a first time sous chef. Someone who doesn't know how to make a menu is just being set up for failure IMO.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong though, and the OP does well.


Ive been a line cook for them for 2 yrs before i got handed the position ive seen 3 chefs come and go ... not saying im a bad azz but nobody has put more heart into that kitchen than me i was never handed nothing just got what i deserved. I dont call myself a chef nor do i like when they call me chef cause i know i got alot to learn but hopefully one day ill be in that position to consider myself one.. little by little everything will come at its time


----------



## J valdez (Apr 5, 2018)

Forgot to add i have 12 yrs as aline cook just 3 for this restaurant


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Please don't get defensive, I wasn't really knocking you or your desire for the job. I've seen situations like this before and more often than not it is just someone getting set up for failure. 

You have more experience than I thought you would (12 years) but that, to me, make me wonder why you don't have any idea on what things for a menu...after working 12 Springs as a line cook surely you'd have some ideas on what things go on a Spring menu and how to put those flavors together? 

Anyways, like I said, I'm not trying to beat you up or anything, it just seems to me that whomever promoted you is just setting you up for failure, that's all. I don't doubt your heart or cooking skills.


----------



## J valdez (Apr 5, 2018)

someday said:


> Please don't get defensive, I wasn't really knocking you or your desire for the job. I've seen situations like this before and more often than not it is just someone getting set up for failure.
> 
> You have more experience than I thought you would (12 years) but that, to me, make me wonder why you don't have any idea on what things for a menu...after working 12 Springs as a line cook surely you'd have some ideas on what things go on a Spring menu and how to put those flavors together?
> 
> Anyways, like I said, I'm not trying to beat you up or anything, it just seems to me that whomever promoted you is just setting you up for failure, that's all. I don't doubt your heart or cooking skills.


Ive only worked 4 in upscale foods ive learned alot though just that as a line cook really never had a chance to play with different types of foods... i have somewhat of an idea of what can sell just that dont really have experience pairing foods they have a menu just been adding items and changing as seasons go to give them something different... and just wanted to clarify my experience since you had said about why not promoting a line cook or a sous chef... i was sous chef to the person before me just that think i could have learned more from a different chef since ive seen some amazing dishes compared to what we have


----------



## theejlee (May 6, 2018)

Green garlic is a go to for me during spring. Ramps and fiddleheads as mentioned. Green garbanzo beans, spring onions, favas... Can get pricey for some of these items though.


----------

